# Faital Pro p 6fe100



## gregr1189 (Apr 29, 2013)

This is probably the best 6.5'' speaker I've ever used. The frequency response is excellent from about 80hz to 3k. It has the best off axis sound from 2k-3k of any speaker it's size I have ever heard. I don't hear any distortion at all. The sensitivity is very good at 91db, and power handling is reasonable at 100watts rms. xmax is good to at 5.25mm.
I greatly prefer this speaker to my previous morel elates or dynaudio mw160. Those were decent but hideously overpriced especially the morels. Probably the biggest mistake I ever made was buying a new pair of morel elates, when better speakers were available for less than $50.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

They have caught my sys when I first saw them.


----------



## mrstop (Dec 15, 2009)

How are you handling the 8 Ohm's? Did you consider the Faital Pro p 6fe200? It looks like it comes in a 4 Ohm version


----------



## gregr1189 (Apr 29, 2013)

I have an active crossover, and even though my amp is probably 40rms at 8 ohms, it doesn't seem to pose a problem. The 6fe200 is more a midrange speaker with much higher sensitivity and declining output in low frequencies.


----------



## eddieg (Dec 20, 2009)

gregr1189 said:


> This is probably the best 6.5'' speaker I've ever used. The frequency response is excellent from about 80hz to 3k. It has the best off axis sound from 2k-3k of any speaker it's size I have ever heard. I don't hear any distortion at all. The sensitivity is very good at 91db, and power handling is reasonable at 100watts rms. xmax is good to at 5.25mm.
> I greatly prefer this speaker to my previous morel elates or dynaudio mw160. Those were decent but hideously overpriced especially the morels. Probably the biggest mistake I ever made was buying a new pair of morel elates, when better speakers were available for less than $50.


The FP is an excellent brand and it is selling many speakers which are too easily underpriced comparing to other brands. 

Morel is a trade mark and a large part of the price you pay for is for the name, the badge. 

But I believe your comparisson is not doing much justice with the Elates as:

1. You are comparing between a 6 inch speaker that has a frequency range that goes up to 5Khz which is a midwoofer to a speaker which has a frequency range of about 35 hz to 3K hz and actually does not well perform above the the 2Khz and is actually considered by the vendor it self as a subwoofer (Elate -> SW6 the SW stands for subwoofer) or a woofer 

2. The power the Elates are receiving as adequate and sufficient (150 watts at 4 ohms right?) but these are outstanding speakers and they have a weird tendency to like power - try to give them anywhere above the 200 watts and see what happens.

3. The Elates are design to be best audible in a sealed enclosure anywhere between the minimum of 5 litter to the 12 litter - until you have not tried that, you simply have NO IDEA how good they can sound. 

4. As mentioned the Elates would perform by far better in a 3Way set rather than a 2Way set as they are actually woofers that can extend to the sub bass area. 

5. The Eltaes are specified to exorb 200Watts while they are matched to a 150 Watts channel and they are compared to a pair of speakers that are declared to exorb 100Watts and more efficient 

I would say that you are comparing apples with oranges and surprised that the lighter fruit was kicked way further by your amplifier...


----------



## tulse (Mar 16, 2010)

Sorry for the bump, but has anyone else used these in a door IB?
http://www.parts-express.com/pedocs/specs/294-1150-faitalpro-6fe100-8-specifications.pdf

Qts is high (0.56) but not that high. I am considering using them in the front doors IB together with the Pioneer Pioneer Stage 4 TS-S062 on my dash for a tweeterless 2 way (w/ sub in back).


----------



## rob feature (Nov 15, 2015)

Been eyeballing these as well. It'll be a month before they're back in stock at PE but they look like nice little midwoofers for a 2-way. Anyone else heard these?


----------



## rob feature (Nov 15, 2015)




----------



## Bilal (Apr 26, 2013)

rob feature said:


> Been eyeballing these as well. It'll be a month before they're back in stock at PE but they look like nice little midwoofers for a 2-way. Anyone else heard these?



I use these as a mid-bass covering 80HZ - 350HZ or so, I haven't ran them any higher than 500Hz. Previous used JBL MS-62C components (using the passives as a 2-way and active as part of a 3 way).

The FP 6FE100s are more sensitive and provide a lot more output than the JBLs in the range specified above (powering the FP with 50Wpc @ 8 ohms and the JBLs at 100Wpc @ 4 ohms). I have them mounted in the regular mounting spot in (treated) doors in my car and they do very well in this application - I've found car audio specific drivers to sound boomy with my limited experience. Subjectively speaking the FPs seem a lot more neutral sounding than the JBLs at higher output levels and can take a lot of abuse; I would not hesitate in recommending them.

There's objective (Klippel) test data available for this driver on google which might help you decide if they're suitable as part of a 2-way. I can't post links unfortunately.


----------



## rob feature (Nov 15, 2015)

Bilal said:


> I use these as a mid-bass covering 80HZ - 350HZ or so, I haven't ran them any higher than 500Hz. Previous used JBL MS-62C components (using the passives as a 2-way and active as part of a 3 way).
> 
> The FP 6FE100s are more sensitive and provide a lot more output than the JBLs in the range specified above (powering the FP with 50Wpc @ 8 ohms and the JBLs at 100Wpc @ 4 ohms). I have them mounted in the regular mounting spot in (treated) doors in my car and they do very well in this application - I've found car audio specific drivers to sound boomy with my limited experience. Subjectively speaking the FPs seem a lot more neutral sounding than the JBLs at higher output levels and can take a lot of abuse; I would not hesitate in recommending them.
> 
> There's objective (Klippel) test data available for this driver on google which might help you decide if they're suitable as part of a 2-way. I can't post links unfortunately.


Thanks for that! :thumbsup:


----------

